# Thank you everyone



## GhillieDude08 (Nov 2, 2016)

I would like to say thank you to everyone who helped me on this website. I go to Marine Corps bootcamp on Monday with an Communications contract. I appreciate the members who gave me info and guidance while I was on this website. My overall goal within the Corps is to become a MARSOC CSO. The info on this website has helped me tremendously.


----------



## Scubadew (Nov 2, 2016)

Welcome.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Nov 2, 2016)

Good luck!


----------



## Gunz (Nov 2, 2016)

Do what they say
Keep your mouth shut
Give it 100%

And you'll do fine. Good luck with your ambitions.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 2, 2016)

Let us know your address.

Would love to send you a few postcards and care packages!

Best of success to you, please check in after you graduate....


----------



## Grunt (Nov 2, 2016)

Best of fortune to you!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 2, 2016)

.


----------



## Marine0311 (Nov 2, 2016)

Good luck.


----------



## Totentanz (Nov 2, 2016)

Apply what you've learned plus some common sense and you'll do well.  I look forward to hearing from you after graduation!


----------



## Salt USMC (Nov 2, 2016)

If you still have time, get an EGA tattoo before you leave.  Make sure to show it to your DIs.  That will get you instant respect!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 2, 2016)

Huh.

You'll be in "receiving" or just being picked up by a platoon on the Marine Corps birthday and then Veteran's Day is right after.

If you choose to revisit this thread when you get back, write a note or two about those two days of your first week.

Very curious to know if they will fuck with you worse on those days because you are not yet officially a Marine or a Vet, or if instead they give you the opportunity to share in the moment.

I genuinely hope it is the latter.


----------



## Totentanz (Nov 2, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> If you still have time, get an EGA tattoo before you leave.  Make sure to show it to your DIs.  That will get you instant respect!



If you take nothing from this site...


----------



## GhillieDude08 (Nov 2, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Huh.
> 
> You'll be in "receiving" or just being picked up by a platoon on the Marine Corps birthday and then Veteran's Day is right after.
> 
> ...


I'll make sure to.



Totentanz said:


> If you take nothing from this site...


I'll get a big one on my back.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 2, 2016)

When they ask for a scribe, volunteer. You'll thank me later when you are writing the fire watch list.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 2, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> When they ask for a scribe, volunteer. You'll thank me later when you are writing the fire watch list.



Agree!  Somehow I ended up as the a bootcamp admin for someone of NCO rank.  Always knew what the next training day brought -


----------



## Marine0311 (Nov 2, 2016)

GhillieDude08 said:


> I'll get a big one on my back.



As soon as you get there put the biggest  recruit in The Camel Clutch.  It will show you how alpha you are to the DIs.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 2, 2016)

Marine0311 said:


> As soon as you get there put the biggest  recruit in The Camel Clutch.  It will show you how alpha you are to the DIs.



 Now you're just messing with him, you know they don't teach Camel Clutch until third phase!

Oh yeah...don't let those butcher Navy docs take your wisdom teeth!  They use recruits for practice!

Of course you think I'm fucking with you, but remember this when they tell you that they are coming out!


----------



## GhillieDude08 (Feb 3, 2017)

Finally graduated Bootcamp with Bravo Co. I got slayed alot during bootcamp. I got Field Wireman so I'm thinking real hard about going for Recon at MCT. Glad to be back.


----------



## AWP (Feb 3, 2017)

GhillieDude08 said:


> Finally graduated Bootcamp with Bravo Co. I got slayed alot during bootcamp. I got Field Wireman so I'm thinking real hard about going for Recon at MCT. Glad to be back.



Congrats on becoming a Marine! Cable Dawg though? That will provide you with some extra motivation to go MARSOC. Good luck!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 3, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> You'll be in "receiving" or just being picked up by a platoon on the Marine Corps birthday and then Veteran's Day is right after.
> 
> Very curious to know if they will fuck with you worse on those days because you are not yet officially a Marine or a Vet, or if instead they give you the opportunity to share in the moment.



@GhillieDude08  Congrats and welcome home, Marine!!!  Fucking love seeing a high school kid signs onto the site and then report back after boot camp.

By the way, answer to my question?


----------



## amlove21 (Feb 3, 2017)

Get it. GFJ!


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 3, 2017)

Outstanding!!!


----------



## Teufel (Feb 3, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## GhillieDude08 (Feb 3, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> @GhillieDude08  Congrats and welcome home, Marine!!!  Fucking love seeing a high school kid sign onto the site and then report back after boot camp.
> 
> By the way, answer to my question?


Thank you. We were still in Receiving during the Marine Corps Birthday, but the day was pretty much the same as any other, we just got to watch the Birthday message ,and got steak and lobster for evening chow. They didn't do anything to us on Veterans day. I think if I wasn't in Receiving it probably would have been alot different. They always told us "So you think you made it huh."


----------



## GhillieDude08 (Feb 3, 2017)

NavyBuyer said:


> When they ask for a scribe, volunteer. You'll thank me later when you are writing the fire watch list.


Wish I took your advice on that. Several hours of firewatch.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Feb 3, 2017)

CONGRATS.......


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 3, 2017)

Now that that's over with.  How to avoid doing the most "boot" things possible:

- Don't go out on the town tonight wearing your shiny corfam shoes. 
- If you are West Coast, try to avoid getting your first tattoo in Oceanside.  Actually try to avoid Oceanside all together.
- Save your hundred dollars (or whatever they cost now) and don't go buy a USMC jacket with huge bulldog on the back and room on the sleeves to put scrolls with all the countries you will visit
- Be prepared at MCT to still be somewhat treated like a recruit.  The fuck-fuck games are not really over until ... actually in the Corps the fuck-fuck games are never really over.  Just accept that now

Best of success out in the fleet!


----------



## Muppet (Feb 4, 2017)

Fucking A. Congrats.

M.


----------



## Viper1 (Feb 4, 2017)

Congratulations


----------



## MOTOMETO (Feb 4, 2017)

Congratulations! To add to Ooh-rah's post, don't get married to the first girl you meet off base and don't buy a brand new car with your PFC pay. Seen a few Marines suffer with those decisions. Better off starting a TSP or savings account.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 4, 2017)

MOTOMETO said:


> don't get married to the first girl you meet off base



LOL - I thought of that one as I went to bed last night and was just logging on to update.

Oh yeah, the Filipino bar girls  in Okinawa?  They don't really love you.  Just stop buying them drinks and that will be the end of the debate!


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 4, 2017)

Get married, get a tattoo, and buy a car at the "good rate".


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 4, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## Marine0311 (Feb 4, 2017)

GhillieDude08 said:


> Finally graduated Bootcamp with Bravo Co. I got slayed alot during bootcamp. I got Field Wireman so I'm thinking real hard about going for Recon at MCT. Glad to be back.



Welcome to the Gun Club.

You owe us all beers boot.


----------



## Salt USMC (Sep 3, 2017)

I saw that you have a Comm contract.  If you end up at MCCES in 29 Palms, make sure to: 1) Stay in shape, 2) Don't blow all of your money on the 2 strip clubs in the city, and 3) Don't get stranded in Vegas

Oh, and 4) Don't look into the eyes of the Marines/Sailors stationed at 29 Palms, lest you become one of them!


----------



## Marine0311 (Sep 4, 2017)

Salt USMC said:


> I saw that you have a Comm contract.  If you end up at MCCES in 29 Palms, make sure to: 1) Stay in shape, 2) Don't blow all of your money on the 2 strip clubs in the city, and 3) Don't get stranded in Vegas
> 
> Oh, and 4) Don't look into the eyes of the Marines/Sailors stationed at 29 Palms, lest you become one of them!




Wise words.


----------

